
Show HN: GGIF audio sync GIF - th-ai
http://ggif.co/cl8
======
th-ai
BETA: let page load, then click image once or twice for audio sync;
safari/ipad might not sync; smart phones tend to sync perfectly.

problem: GIF is dumb, no audio/vocal sync; click normal GIF, nothing happens;
is GIF stuck with eternal async audio FAIL?

solution is onclick, do 2 things: 1) play audio from 0:00 and 2) restart GIF
from frame 01; should we debug ipad, etc? then embed MP3/code for easy share
audio sync GIF?

opportunity: extend popular convention of easy remix easy share GIF visual
loops to include useful audio/vocals in perfect sync; do it in platform
independent defacto fair use.

cool: GIF lets you manipulate individual frame timings, so you can precisely
sync vocal text syllables; [http://ggif.co/14ow](http://ggif.co/14ow) for
example varies image frame rates from .03s to .11s; so brains experience and
synergize image/vocals/text in more perfect sync.

WHY? GIF is old, fat, slow, fugly. Why bother? Because 'easy to share'.
Drag/drop copypasta. Voila! GIF survives and thrives because no UI = PERFECT
UI. Easy use, remix, share.

TL&DR: if GIF sync audio, then what?

